# Announcement: Mike2020learnin



## kwu1993 (Apr 3, 2008)

I am not sure if this is the correct section, but seeing as I met Mike here, this is where I feel this post should be.

As of March 11, 2009... forum volunteer/helper mikelearnin2020 has officially left us. A while ago, I came to these forums requesting help regarding a virus. Mike eagerly lent me a hand through these forums and MSN. We spoke to eachother for long periods of time MSN while waiting for my recovery disks to arrive, and though we only met eachother for a week, we became great friends.

A little more than a month ago, Mike met a 6 man car pile-up while driving, and received heavy injuries, but he survived. He was hospitalized for weeks before he was released. While recovering at home, we spoke very little but Mike messaged me telling me what was going on and how he was doing. I was relieved that Mike was doing okay, but yet again he disappears. His girlfriend Carrie messaged me and let me know that Mike had a very, very high fever because of medicine prescribed by his doctor which he was allergic to.

Carrie told me he was doing okay, and a week or so later, Mike messaged me telling me he was doing okay. Still in the hospital and not allowed to be near a computer on Carrie's orders. I was once again relieved. Again Mike disappears and is not heard from.

Yesterday, March 19, 2009, Carrie replied to my message where I asked how Mike was doing. I wish she had not. Carrie informed me that Mike has left us on March 11, 2009.

Mike's last activity was: 01-28-2009 12:26 PM
Even heavily injured, he returned to these forums to continue helping people.

I'm making this thread to tell everybody, because Carrie wanted people to know, as do I. I would like to pay my respects to Mike, a great helper, and a great friend. I only wish I could have met Mike earlier and shared more laughs with him.

Let's all wish that Mike rests in peace where ever he goes.


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: As of March 11, 2009...*

Sad news. 

Condolences to Carrie and the rest of Mikes friends and family.

R.I.P Mike

Edit: Just for information, it's fellow Mentor Mike2020learnin


----------



## kwu1993 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: As of March 11, 2009...*

Thank you for moving the thread. I was not sure where it was supposed to go.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Sad news indeed. :sayno:
Rest In Peace Mike.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Eternal Peace Mike

Thanks Matey :wave:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Rest in peace Mike!!!!!!!


----------



## OutlawTechie (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for informing us of this sad news. Condolences to Mike's family and friends.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

This is very sad news indeed. Mike will be sorely missed.

My condolences to Carrie and Mike's family.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

My condolences to Mike's family and friends - He'll be sorely missed.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

sad news indeed

condolences to his family and friends


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

I always feel sad when i hear of motor vehicle accidents. I have lost a friend this way and i know it is extremely hard on the family & friends. It is such a senseless death.
All the best to the family


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

My condolences to his family and friends, he will be missed.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

This is very sad. I can only reiterate the condolences expressed by others.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

This is very sad to hear.

Condolences to his family.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

My sincerest Condolences to his Mike's friends and family. We don't know why bad things happen to good people, but that does happen and this is the case here. Mike's contribution to our forum is to be honored and we should be thankful for having the privilege of serving with Mike on the forum.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I can remember helping Mike when he first came to TSF. He was truly a kind soul and an asset to the forum. He will be missed by many.

My deepest regrets and heartfelt condolences go out to his family and all those who knew and loved him.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Rest In Peace Mike.


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

On behalf of all the staff and members of TSF, our condolences to all Mike's family and friends. May he rest peacefully wherever he is.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*very sad*


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

so sad, may he rest in peace.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

My condolences to his family and friends............... Rest in Peace


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Truly sad news, I would also like to extend my condolences to his family.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Please make sure that Carrie & his family get our messages of sympathy and condolences .. wish them courage and strength in this time of their loss which will far outweigh anything that we feel through his untimely departure


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Rest in peace, friend. You will be missed.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I would also like to extend my condolences to his family, Rest in peace Mike


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Wow ... prayers for Mike and his family.

Take note of this, folks ... You never know when your time is up ... Remember to look up from the keyboard every now and again and see what's around you.


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

May God's love wrap around you and comfort you.....Cathy


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear the bad news.

My heart and prayers go out to Carrie and Mikes Family. 

RIP Mike.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

My thoughts and condolences go to his family and friends - some of whom are among us on this forum. RIP and may the road you travel be less bumpy than the one we travel here on earth.


----------



## kwu1993 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have left Carrie a message with a link to this thread, and given her my account information in case she wants to reply.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

I am truly saddened by this. Losing a forum member is losing a friend.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Sad (and somewhat shocking) news. I remember Mike ... 

Condolences to the family and frinds and may Mike rest in peace.


----------



## kwu1993 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm still in shock... Mike was such a great person. Always friendly, always willing to help. I thought I would be able to learn a lot from him... whether it be computer knowledge, or hear about his life experiences. He sure was one of a kind.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Someone should put in his sig or his title 'RIP Mike' or something nice.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

That is sad news, I never knew him but the people he reached out to will miss him especially.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think I had a few encounters with him.

RIP Mike, and I hope everyone's prayers are with his family.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I did not know him as KWU1993 did yet from your post I can sense the good he did. Tonight when my family lights its candle it will be for him.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Just came across this while seeing one of ATKrider post Mike's son sad news certainly.

May he rest in peace while still being alive in the forum through his son!!!


----------

